# Should you do it if you're scared/nervous about driving?



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm a public transportation guy. Living in NYC, its pretty reasonable.

I used to work for an ambulance company as an EMT a few years ago. You don't have to drive the ambulance all the time, but you kinda have to work it out with your partner who takes over the wheel and when. I always hated it because I was scared I would mess up. Sometimes I got it over it though. There was one time I was driving on a highway, very few cars. I wouldn't say I was speeding, but maybe I was doing like 30. The pace was really smooth on the highway.

Then I get over this hill and all of a SUDDEN, a traffic was coming to a halt. I had to think fast. If I braked gradually, I would have hit the car in front up ahead. So I threw on the sirens and cleverly moved to the other lane where I could safely break. Point is, I find situations like this scary.

So if I get into Uber, maybe the fear will go away after the first day. I don't know, it's been four years since I drove an ambulance. I'm just not a big fan of driving. Bumper cars and go karts are different story, that's driving for fun, I love that. But driving for real, on the road, with rules, etc. It's so nerve-racking just thinking about it.

Would you give it a go if you were me in my shoes? I really an extra $300-$500 a month minimum and this seems like the only *flexible* option for me.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Stay home. The last thing, we as drivers need more nervous/unsure drivers.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope. You'll have to drive in heavy traffic, light traffic, traffic full of idiots, navigate through the city with a pax so lazy to put the address in and going, "oh, shit, turn left, turn LEFT, TURN LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" when you're going 40 and the intersection is 10 feet ahead and you're in the furthest right lane.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Um, no.

Pax will smell your fear and rate you poorly.

Driving strangers who are in a rush ain't no picnic.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh come on!
If heights made you nervous and uncomfortable would you take a job painting bridges or cleaning windows on skyscrapers?
If the sight of blood upset you would you take job in a blood bank?
Use your head....sheesh


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Without a doubt, yes. You are obviously an extraordinary decision maker and have chosen the correct path. I can think of no reason why you shouldn't drive in NYC, which is, by far, the easiest, least stressful, most friendly driving environment on the planet. Every ride with uber will bring back loving memories of your 30 mph highway excursion.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I've not Ubered in it, but my pickup truck is equipped with a Federal Signal 100 watt siren... wail, yelp, airhorn, P/A.

I'd not be an advocate of lawlessness, but EBay can be an interesting place to shop.


Uberpool - Uberx - UberPlus - Black Car - SUV - LUX - Uber Code 3


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Please don't do it!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

poopy said:


> Uber Code 3


I f'in lost it!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If driving makes you nervous then passengers looking over your shoulder will make you really nervous and you'll probably crash your car into something. Sorry bud, it's not for everyone.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't really mind the strangers complaining bit. Does the rating really affect your pay that much?

Mind you, guys, I was asking this question from a face your fears to make ends meet standpoint. I mean there's plenty of jobs we don't like to do but have to do it to get the bills paid, right? I didn't like working in a call center many years ago, but I had no choice because finding a job is a job itself, that was the only one that gave me a chance, and it paid decent. I mean could that kind of thought process be applied here as well? I was a pretty cautious driver back when I drove. Maybe I should just rent a car out for the day or two just to drive it around and get a feel for it again?

I really don't know what else to choose that's flexible. Bartender? Real Estate Agent? DJ? I mean, I think anything beyond that requires a crap-load of unnecessary red tape (aka bureaucratic bulls***) -- applications, waiting, interviews, even longer waiting, and then MAYBE you get the job.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

So you don't like driving, don't own a car, but will purchase a car to Uber in NYC... one of, if not _the, _most regulated market$.

Also, it's so you can bring in an 'extra' $300 to $500 a month.

Makes sense. 

I don't even know where to start.
I can however, make you a good deal on some lighting, after you purchase that siren...
remember: red, white, and blue are L.E.
Red and white, are fire/ambulance.

Let me know how you wanna roll, and your preferences -- LED, strobe, halogen, or a combo.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> I think anything beyond that requires a crap-load of unnecessary red tape (aka bureaucratic bulls***) -- applications, waiting, interviews, even longer waiting,


The TLC and DMV is waiting for you.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

WTF, I say go for it. And damn, glad you're not an ambulance driver anymore. I'd hate to be the guy being 'rushed' to the hospital at 30 mph without lights and sirens.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NYCOT said:


> I'm a public transportation guy. Living in NYC, its pretty reasonable.
> 
> I used to work for an ambulance company as an EMT a few years ago. You don't have to drive the ambulance all the time, but you kinda have to work it out with your partner who takes over the wheel and when. I always hated it because I was scared I would mess up. Sometimes I got it over it though. There was one time I was driving on a highway, very few cars. I wouldn't say I was speeding, but maybe I was doing like 30. The pace was really smooth on the highway.
> 
> ...


You have a phobia, you shouldn't be doing this. If driving isn't comfortable, don't do it.

Ask yourself this question, "would you mind being the rider if someone exactly like YOU were the driver? " I sure wouldn't.

I have stage fright, but I forced myself to perform on stage ( Im a jazz guitarist ), but that's different, I'm not gonna kill anyone
if I blow it on stage


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

borrowedtune said:


> Without a doubt, yes. You are obviously an extraordinary decision maker and have chosen the correct path. I can think of no reason why you shouldn't drive in NYC, which is, by far, the easiest, least stressful, most friendly driving environment on the planet. Every ride with uber will bring back loving memories of your 30 mph highway excursion.


That makes sense if it's sarcasm, right?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> I was asking this question from a face your fears to make ends meet standpoint.


Do everyone, including yourself, a favor
and face your fears in central Jersey.
Alone in your car.
Far from other cars on the road.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You got fired from EMT because you drive like a *****. Got it!

May i suggest you work as a ..... custodial engineer at Macys? Hows 10pm -2am sounds?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

*"Your best friend is a guy named Frankie Fear. You see, fear is a fighter's best friend. It ain't nothin' to be ashamed of. You see, fear keeps you sharp. It keeps you awake. It makes you wanna survive." - Rocky Balboa*


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

To UberLou and Oscar Levant, thanks, you're the only two in this thread who gave me an honest, non-offensive, straight-forward answer. Thank you. I think what I will do is try taking a few driving lessons with an instructor just to refresh myself and see if I could build up my confidence. 

FYI for everyone else...
1) When I was going 30 mph on the highway in the ambulance, I was NOT on an emergency call. It was a scheduled pick up.
2) I was not fired from EMS. I resigned due to scheduling issues. 
3) I was not planning to BUY a car, I was going to lease one for a day or week from HyreCar.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> To UberLou and Oscar Levant, thanks, you're the only two in this thread who gave me an honest, non-offensive, straight-forward answer.


Hey, my reply was HONEST, STRAIGHT-FORWARD and NON-OFFENSIVE!
I was serious:
Go spend time driving AWAY from other cars where you will have no distractions and are less likely to be in panic situations (which happen every 50' in Manhattan driving).

Everyone's point here is that if you're not comfortable driving after you've already driven a commercial vehicle, it is very unlikely you will ever be comfortable enough to drive passengers commercially. I could see working to get over your fear of flying to become a private pilot... but to fly other people, commercially? Why would you put their lives at risk... *all for minimum wage work with no benefits*?

*Why are you even considering this?*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> but that's different, I'm not gonna kill anyone
> if I blow it on stage


Hey, I heard you killed it up there!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> To UberLou and Oscar Levant, thanks, you're the only two in this thread who gave me an honest, non-offensive, straight-forward answer. Thank you. I think what I will do is try taking a few driving lessons with an instructor just to refresh myself and see if I could build up my confidence.
> 
> FYI for everyone else...
> 1) When I was going 30 mph on the highway in the ambulance, I was NOT on an emergency call. It was a scheduled pick up.
> ...


Stay off the roads, people like you create traffic and cause accidents. 
But now you want to put other peoples life in danger and a ride in the back of EMS truck.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Hey, my reply was HONEST, STRAIGHT-FORWARD and NON-OFFENSIVE!
> I was serious:
> Go spend time driving AWAY from other cars where you will have no distractions and are less likely to be in panic situations (which happen every 50' in Manhattan driving).
> 
> ...


Michael,

My apologies, you are correct. No, I understand what everyone is saying, but the sarcasm really isn't necessary. Moving on, though... To answer your question, it's because it is something easy to get. It's hard to find something flexible, especially when you have to go through an application process, tailor multiple resumes/cover letters for different positions, get interviewed, waiting an infinity to hear back, etc... I'm just fed up with it. It seems like with Uber, correct me if I'm wrong, you don't have to go through any of that. If you can point me in the direction of another flexible job that has little/no red tape like that, please do. That's why I'm considering it.

I already have a fulltime job with benefits, so I don't mind if I can get a part-time/flex job with none, even if it's $8-$10 an hour. Oh and I just want to make something clear... even though I'm not too crazy about driving, I was an EMT for four and half years. I had zero accidents. Only that one close call that I mentioned earlier. I didn't drive every single shift but I drove quite enough of them over the time I was employed there. Just thought it was worth putting that out there, cause I see a lot of ppl here assuming I caused traffic and put people in danger as an EMT driver. Nope, never happened. Just plain old performance anxiety and that "what if" in the back of my mind.

Now as far as flying is concerned. Hell to the no. I would never even consider it, even though I hear the pay is excellent.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> I was not planning to BUY a car, I was going to lease one for a day or week from HyreCar.


Good luck on your one day to one week stint driving for Uber.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You don't need to drive a car bro!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> 3) I was not planning to BUY a car, I was going to lease one for a day or week from HyreCar.


Ahh... I get it. You're risking someone else's property so that you can put another person's life in danger. Makes sense to me! Glad you are 3000 miles away! One day maybe you'll see the selfishness in what you're doing, and why people are reacting to your post and ideas the way they are. Until then, please stay in NY so that your bad decision making, fearfulness, and wanton disregard for other people's safety and welfare don't effect me. kthksbye


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey, as far as I can tell only one person in this thread is confirmed as ever having had a real job, let alone a real driving job. Uber cannot be compared to driving ambulance. Galaxies apart. Uber is piss easy and market-rates of pay and dignity for taxi drivers will always be low and shitty. Get a union if you don't like it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> My apologies, you are correct. No, I understand what everyone is saying, but the sarcasm really isn't necessary. Moving on, though... To answer your question, it's because it is something easy to get. It's hard to find something flexible, especially when you have to go through an application process, tailor multiple resumes/cover letters for different positions, get interviewed, waiting an infinity to hear back, etc... I'm just fed up with it. It seems like with Uber, correct me if I'm wrong, you don't have to go through any of that. If you can point me in the direction of another flexible job that has little/no red tape like that, please do. That's why I'm considering it.
> 
> I already have a fulltime job with benefits, so I don't mind if I can get a part-time/flex job with none, even if it's $8-$10 an hour. Oh and I just want to make something clear... even though I'm not too crazy about driving, I was an EMT for four and half years. I had zero accidents. Only that one close call that I mentioned earlier. I didn't drive every single shift but I drove quite enough of them over the time I was employed there. Just thought it was worth putting that out there, cause I see a lot of ppl here assuming I caused traffic and put people in danger as an EMT driver. Nope, never happened. Just plain old performance anxiety and that "what if" in the back of my mind.


Look, here's the mistake you're making in thinking that driving Uber is a "good part-time job":
*Driving Uber is NOT a job - it's just WORK.*
Skills and comfort factors aside (which in your case they shouldn't be)
*Uber is an ENTREPRENEURIAL OPPORTUNITY*...
it requires an *investment*, *equipment* and *ongoing operating expense*.
A JOB doesn't require that.

And like most 'entrepreneurial opportunities', the majority of people who go that route ultimately lose money.

With all of that going against your stated goal, Uber is not for you.
Don't be sidetracked by the Uber PR selling you 'freedom, flexibility, fame and fortune' - it ain't going to happen.

*The tragedy that is Uber *for drivers is that they all *think* the are making money...
until one day they wake up and realize they are no further ahead then when they started* 
and their car is now worthless.
*
The ideal job for you that meets your goals of flexibility and low wages is doing telephone customer service from your home.
You're obviously bright and communicate well: it's a perfect match.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

A lot have bee said here.

You have done what i will never be able to do; become and EMS/EMT Tech.

In return, i will pass down my knowledge to you.
If you want to beat your ...."phobia" and become are great driver. Find a local Bertil Ross Racing School or Skip Barber Racing School.
Its not cheapish, but its a whole lot of fun. Take as many classes as you wish until you can power slide a fire truck with one hand.

Buy a used Mazda Miata or Toyota MRS2(it has to be rear wheel drive car), they are cheap and reliable.
Join a local Autocross Club. Lots of fun, cheap and you will learn a lot. 

Go to a local Slalom track, with your new used car. Many tracks have a Friday at the Track days, where you get to bring your own car for a very low price for whole day. You will be taught by great instructors who will push you to your limit and bestow their knowledge on to you.

Good luck.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Ahh... I get it. You're risking someone else's property so that you can put another person's life in danger. Makes sense to me! Glad you are 3000 miles away! One day maybe you'll see the selfishness in what you're doing, and why people are reacting to your post and ideas the way they are. Until then, please stay in NY so that your bad decision making, fearfulness, and wanton disregard for other people's safety and welfare don't effect me. kthksbye


Wow, that's a big assumption. I guess the thought never occurred to you that.....(drum roll).... buying/maintaining your own car is MORE EXPENSIVE than buying a monthly unlimited METROCARD??? Oh and let's not forget about the headaches that come with finding parking and moving your car to another spot too. But it's okay, I guess you didn't bother considering that as my reason. Unlimited metro card in NYC: $116.50 per month. Sorry to ruin *your* impression of me.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Look, here's the mistake you're making in thinking that driving Uber is a "good part-time job":
> *Driving Uber is NOT a job.*
> Skills and comfort factors aside (which in your case they shouldn't be)
> *Uber is an ENTREPRENEURIAL OPPORTUNITY*...
> ...


Ok, I made the mistake of calling it a job. I realize it's not a job. But I like the flexibility of it. I mean come on, which entrepreneurial opp makes more you think? Avon Rep or Uber driver? I'd lean more towards the latter, the first is a lot of work. Let me ask you this, how much can you make ubering part-time per week? Let's say three days a week, 5-6 hours each.

I have no problem with work at home phone rep, problem is a lot of those companies like to play hiring games. There's a lot of red tape in the hiring process even thought it's not a complicated job as, say, a nurse or firefighter.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> Wow, that's a big assumption. I guess the thought never occurred to you that.....(drum roll).... buying/maintaining your own car is MORE EXPENSIVE than buying a monthly unlimited METROCARD??? Oh and let's not forget about the headaches that come with finding parking and moving your car to another spot too. But it's okay, I guess you didn't bother considering that as my reason. Unlimited metro card in NYC: $116.50 per month. Sorry to ruin *your* impression of me.


No, you don't get what I'm saying. I'm saying that instead of risking your own $$$ and car on this little venture of yours, you are using someone else's. You admit to being afraid of driving, so instead of taking any personal risk, you are instead risking the assets of a stranger, as well as the lives of the strangers you want to drive around. Not to mention the other motorists on the road. I believe that is selfish, irresponsible and reprehensible. I'm not looking at your economics on whether a car payment is more expensive than a bus ticket. That's your issue. I'm saying you're a POS for risking other people's property and other people's lives on something you already know you are afraid to do and due to that will be unsafe while doing it. Is that clearer now that I've spelled it out?

You asked "Should you do it if you're scared/nervous about driving?" That was my answer. Don't blame me that you dislike my answer to a question you asked. If you're asking then you already know you shouldn't. Again, I'm very glad you are no longer driving an ambulance and I'm very glad that you are going to try this escapade 2400 miles away from me.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> No, you don't get what I'm saying. I'm saying that instead of risking your own $$$ and car on this little venture of yours, you are using someone else's. You admit to being afraid of driving, so instead of taking any personal risk, you are instead risking the assets of a stranger, as well as the lives of the strangers you want to drive around. Not to mention the other motorists on the road. I believe that is selfish, irresponsible and reprehensible. I'm not looking at your economics on whether a car payment is more expensive than a bus ticket. That's your issue. I'm saying you're a POS for risking other people's property and other people's lives on something you already know you are afraid to do and due to that will be unsafe while doing it. Is that clearer now that I've spelled it out?
> 
> You asked "Should you do it if you're scared/nervous about driving?" That was my answer. Don't blame me that you dislike my answer to a question you asked. If you're asking then you already know you shouldn't. Again, I'm very glad you are no longer driving an ambulance and I'm very glad that you are going to try this escapade 2400 miles away from me.


Actually, you don't get what I'm saying. Let me try this again....My economics IS the ISSUE as to why I don't get my own car. Maybe you are not familiar with Hyre Car? Go to the website, this forum doesn't let me post it, it has dot com at the end of it. The people who lease their car on there are FULLY AWARE they are being used for Uber and Lyft. The cars themselves say "Good for Uber X, good for Lyft, etc". So the owners are aware of what they are getting into. Is that more understandable? Go ahead and check it out. I get the gist of what you're saying, but you calling me POS (which I am not) and making me out to be someone I'm not, all that is totally uncalled for. Seriously.

Parking headaches aside, I would just get my own car. But it is not a feasible option for me, financially. If I had a job that paid well enough to permit me to do so, then I would go and get my own car and try out Uber. As for everything else you said, do I need to go over my accident-free history as a four-year EMS driver (as I did in my response to Michael above) all over again? I mean damn, if I was the person you make me out to be, a "POS", then wow... I must have killed and injured a lot of those patients I drove over those four years as an EMT, my partners too. Yeah, sure.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I drive ambulances too, if you weren't comfortable driving non-emergency, I would not do it. It sounds like you do have a fear of driving. Passengers are going to expect you to be a confident driver and if your nervous/scared, it's def going to show. Uber is in, some weird way, a bit like non-emergency EMS. You have to get from place A to place B and there is a consequence if you don't. For Uber, unhappy customers who pay more money, for EMS, a patient that may get sicker. Some questions to ask yourself

1.) Do you know the best ways around traffic? 
2.) Can you make quick decisions about the best route during rush hour? 

Are there any part time EMS positions on Long Island? I know some volunteer stations in MD hire part-time paid EMTs.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

poopy said:


> Uberpool - Uberx - UberPlus - Black Car - SUV - LUX - Uber Code 3


Surge = Code 0
No surge = Code 7
After 2am = Caution Mike

key:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_service_response_codes


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You have a better time delivering pizzas. Maybe not with dominos or Papa Johns but a small hole in the wall type pizza place so give you gas money just for showing up and please don't b****.

My answer inside you have no choice in the matter. You're going to do what it takes to survive. That is rule number 3. You think you could be number 1 but you gotta eat first in order to survive. And eating is number two on the list. Reproduction is always number one gotta have food if you don't know how to hunt.

So it's pretty much you going to do we're going to have to do to survive in this case you need money. Take the pizza delivery job in a rental car from enterprise


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

William1964 said:


> You're going to do what it takes to survive. That is rule number 3. You think you could be number 1 but you gotta eat first in order to survive. And eating is number two on the list. _*Reproduction is always number one gotta have food if you don't know how to hunt*_. So it's pretty much you going to do we're going to have to do to survive in this case you need money.


Rules to live by (according to William1964):
*#1: Reproduction* (_and something about hunting - so if you don't know how to hunt, reproduce so you have something to eat???? SAY WHAAAAAAAAAT??!??!?!?!?!?! )_
*#2: Eating* _(I'm now afraid to ask what we are going to eat)_
#*3: Whatever it takes to survive *_(which apparently equals money in this case)_

Am so confused...



William1964 said:


> You have a better time delivering pizzas. Maybe not with dominos or Papa Johns but a small hole in the wall type pizza place so give you gas money just for showing up and please don't b****. Take the pizza delivery job in a rental car from enterprise


_So become a pizza delivery person using a rental car (daily rental?) and your 'hole in the wall' pizza store will give you gas money just for showing up, but don't ***** about it..._

Well that seems easy enough... though I hope you make enough to cover the daily car rental (and other bills)....


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCOT said:


> Michael,
> 
> My apologies, you are correct. No, I understand what everyone is saying, but the sarcasm really isn't necessary. Moving on, though... To answer your question, it's because it is something easy to get. It's hard to find something flexible, especially when you have to go through an application process, tailor multiple resumes/cover letters for different positions, get interviewed, waiting an infinity to hear back, etc... I'm just fed up with it. It seems like with Uber, correct me if I'm wrong, you don't have to go through any of that. If you can point me in the direction of another flexible job that has little/no red tape like that, please do. That's why I'm considering it.
> 
> ...


If you wanna shoot, shoot.... If you wanna drive,....


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I was nervous and very scared at first when I first tried Uber last year I did about 20 trips and quit. Until a couple months ago I decided I didn't give Uber a chance so I want all in this time. I've done over 100 trips now. I love it. I meet hot girls I can talk to. Cool people to talk to. If I have spare time I like to make money and meet people with Uber. I do about 20 hours a week now with my other full time job. I love it! Everyone I meet are college students, professionals, or tourists. Find the right areas in your city. Goodluck.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

NYCOT said:


> Actually, you don't get what I'm saying. Let me try this again....My economics IS the ISSUE as to why I don't get my own car. Maybe you are not familiar with Hyre Car? Go to the website, this forum doesn't let me post it, it has dot com at the end of it. The people who lease their car on there are FULLY AWARE they are being used for Uber and Lyft. The cars themselves say "Good for Uber X, good for Lyft, etc". So the owners are aware of what they are getting into. Is that more understandable? Go ahead and check it out. I get the gist of what you're saying, but you calling me POS (which I am not) and making me out to be someone I'm not, all that is totally uncalled for. Seriously.
> 
> Parking headaches aside, I would just get my own car. But it is not a feasible option for me, financially. If I had a job that paid well enough to permit me to do so, then I would go and get my own car and try out Uber. As for everything else you said, do I need to go over my accident-free history as a four-year EMS driver (as I did in my response to Michael above) all over again? I mean damn, if I was the person you make me out to be, a "POS", then wow... I must have killed and injured a lot of those patients I drove over those four years as an EMT, my partners too. Yeah, sure.


Okay.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

poopy said:


> I've not Ubered in it, but my pickup truck is equipped with a Federal Signal 100 watt siren... wail, yelp, airhorn, P/A.
> 
> I'd not be an advocate of lawlessness, but EBay can be an interesting place to shop.
> 
> ...


POST # 7/poopy: A... V E R I T A B L E
T S U N A M I... O F
S O U N D ....that's my Discrete Poopster!
May I call you the Dean of Decibels ?

Bison Chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> If driving makes you nervous then passengers looking over your shoulder will make you really nervous and you'll probably crash your car into something. Sorry bud, it's not for everyone.


POST # 10/troubleinrivercity: Well.......
neither is the
100%+ Approval Ratings List ! By chance,
I came across your Avatar, and as UPNF
Statistician I checked your Profile & stats.

I KNOW that you'll be underwhelmed
by your Ranking, but bear in mind that
you're in the TopThird of 1% of all 30,000
UPNF Members.

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Well-Done, Armadillo Avatar.
Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------

